# Feeding bees purchased honey?



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Some friends just getting into beekeeping read somewhere to feed their packaged bees a honey/water solution instead of sugar water.
I had always figured that was an excellent way to bring in disease.
Any thoughts?


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Would honey support disease?


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

That's my assumption but no clue. If it's into the comb at all, I can't imagine nosema or foulbrood ends up filtered out?


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

It is the only thing I have ever fed. Bees eat honey, not sugar! I am blessed to have a reputable Apiary nearby and never had any problem.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

While I fully agree bees should eat honey I wonder if people should feed honey from the store- say honey imported from China, Argentina, etc etc.
I don't know where to find out more than hearsay.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

The reason it's not advisable to feed store-bought honey to your bees is because of Foul Brood. Bacteria can't exist in honey, but foul brood spores can.

If you buy used woodenware, we always recommend that you torch the insides to eliminate any foul brood spores, so that you don't infect your bees. With store bought honey, you've got a blend of honey from hundreds, maybe thousands of apiaries that you're feeding your bees. Does it contain foul brood spores? Not worth the risk, in my opinion.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I fully agree 100% with what Indy said. Remember sugar is cheaper to feed the bees per gallon and you are feeding in the spring as a stumulant rather than a steady food sourse.
Feeding your own honey back to your own bees in the fall is recomment pratiace.

 Al


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Foul brood, thank you.


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

I 3rd that emotion! But then again.... I wouldnt buy imported honey to feed me, my bees, or anything else. Local honey is the ONLY honey. And if it is for your bees, reputable local honey is the only honey.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Yep, don't want foul brood in any of my hives. I would rather have my bees feed themselves, but if I have to, I'll use sugar then. Thanx.


----------

